# herbies shout out



## gopot (Feb 28, 2016)

Gotta give a shout out to herbies. used them for the first time with U.S. cash and got my 5 fem nirvannas+ 2 fem kushes and another reg seed free. 2 weeks exactly from the time I sent to received. also got a used 4*4 t5 light this weekend for 3 plant grows.


----------



## vostok (May 25, 2016)

I've driven by Herbies this tattoo shop in south east england about 50 times before I realized it was herbies, I can recommend this store, good value, not expensive compared to other uk seed banks, good value in their freebies, but a warning the site is directed at teens  .. 

www.herbiesheadshop.com 

View attachment herbies.jpg


----------



## vostok (May 25, 2016)

Hocus Pocus is whats on ur credit card bill ..lol


----------



## pcduck (May 26, 2016)

I love Herbies


----------



## SHOT (May 27, 2016)

The thing that i like in this pic is that the streets are awesome. I love this style of living lol.


----------



## vostok (Jun 3, 2016)

SHOT said:


> The thing that i like in this pic is that the streets are awesome. I love this style of living lol.



loL...LOL  Such narrow streets you get a sore neck looking for the sun ...if it ever gets out from the rain clouds ..lol

ideal indica grow rooms tho


----------



## SHOT (Jun 6, 2016)

Hahahahahaa


----------



## Smk54 (Nov 2, 2017)

I&#8217;ve used Herbies. Quality seeds. Fast shipping. Good freebies.


----------

